# 1200T or SUB300 50th Anniversary -- which do you prefer?



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Those of us fortunate enough to own a new SUB300 50th Anniversary Doxa are probably still in the honeymoon period -- or haven't even received their watch yet. For those who have, and are also familiar with the 1200T, what do you like about each and do you have a preference?

It's too soon to tell on my end. I love the lighter weight and retro vibe of the SUB300. But I also like the big, easy-to-read dial and flat crystal of the 1200T. To my eyes, the 1200T is slightly more legible at a glance, or down in the Mariana Trench where I do most of my diving ;-)

John


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

I have had a 1200,1500,600,5000 and 750 as well as T-Graph and 4000 sapphire bezel and my vote would be the 50th anniversary 300 as it wears perfect with thinner case allowing it to sit nicely on the wrist. Also the warmth of the domed vintage style crystal is nicer to look at, and all this with a COCS movement.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

I've owned/ own many Doxa's as well, but to me the most perfect piece is the 300. Even for a guy with a 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## sinnandseiko0 (Mar 31, 2016)

It's always going to be the 1200T hands down


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

I have both and I prefer the 300. It is more comfortable on my wrist. I also appreciate that it easily slides under a cuff. Appearance wise it ticks all the boxes for me as well. The 1200 is a great watch but for me the 300 is a bit more "special ".


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had a 1500, 5000, 300T, and now the new 300, and also vote for the 300. The only things I liked better from the others was the clasp on the 5000, the original band (with the expand sections) on the 300T, and the U.S. Divers logo. But the 300 scores major points for its domed crystal, COSC movement, and thinness. I also love the new tapered BOR bracelet, even though the endlinks are odd and should have been plain instead of continuing the BOR pattern.

Winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

What is the size difference between the new 300 and the 600T? For me, the 600T is the most comfortable of all of my Doxas' but I don't have a new 300T to compare.

Wayne


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I like the 1200t looks better for some reason not feeling the dome on the pictures I've seen


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Doesn't sound like you guys are going to make it easy for me to catch a 300 on the flip... I'm liking the idea of the thin case, that was my issue with my 1200.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

ds760476 said:


> Doesn't sound like you guys are going to make it easy for me to catch a 300 on the flip... I'm liking the idea of the thin case, that was my issue with my 1200.


I have nothing to contribute other than tally the early votes since the 300(SR) is my only Doxa. I'm surprised that it is this lopsided in favor of the 50th. Legibility is my only complaint compared to other divers I own, but I will keep this one. It's so comfortable and handsome that I can't take it off my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

I love them all, but the 50th has it for me....hands down.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

For similar watches, they are so different. The 300 wins in the charm department. It's just such a cool piece, and more than any other reissue I've ever held or seen, it really is essentially indistinguishable from its vintage counterpart. The 1200 looks and feels like a modern watch to me. Better legibility, and feels more like a watch I'm likely to take into the water.


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

Easily the 300.

The only one that is neck-and-neck is the 2002 300T reissue, with the "bicycle chain" bracelet. I love that watch, and am fortunate to have both. I love the T-Graphs, and the GMTs too, but between the 1200 and the 300, it is the 300 without a doubt


----------



## jibba1229 (Sep 16, 2014)

300


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had the 300,750,1500,4000,1200,600 and the original 300 and A no T blacklung and this 300 anniversary is hands down my favorite in all departments and with the chronometer grade movement it gets bonus points, and didn't even need them!


Pacco17 said:


> 300


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

I've owned a 1200T, and I've seen pictures of the 300 reissue, and while I like it...

(blasphemy warning)

I really don't like the crystal. Those big domes crystals kind of put me off. For me It'd have to be the 1200T.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Did the old 300t have a high dome? All the old ones from photos look flat


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Did the old 300t have a high dome? All the old ones from photos look flat


yes they did
















(pics aren't mine came found on wus)


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

miniman_78 said:


> yes they did
> 
> View attachment 10370042
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## trianglebrick (Jul 26, 2009)

No the 300T went to a flat sapphire crystal..... The only model with raised acrylic crystal was the first year 1967 "no T" which is what the new anniversary was made after


Monkeynuts said:


> Did the old 300t have a high dome? All the old ones from photos look flat


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

trianglebrick said:


> No the 300T went to a flat sapphire crystal..... The only model with raised acrylic crystal was the first year 1967 "no T" which is what the new anniversary was made after


Nice info thanks for clearing this up for me


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I owned two 1200t(Pro and SR), own a 600T-Graph SR, and own the 50th 300 PRO. Hands down the 300. 

It hugs the wrist so perfectly. Low profile, domed Crystal, COSC movement sealed the vote.


----------



## RUDEE (Feb 1, 2013)

300


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

My vote...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's my vote.


Also own these two,


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

trianglebrick said:


> I have had a 1200,1500,600,5000 and 750 as well as T-Graph and 4000 sapphire bezel and my vote would be the 50th anniversary 300 as it wears perfect with thinner case allowing it to sit nicely on the wrist. Also the warmth of the domed vintage style crystal is nicer to look at, and all this with a COCS movement.


Totally agree!
The new 300 reissue is just a PERFECT watch IMO. I love the smaller dial and domed crystal, the hands, lume and hour markers... I'm not a fan of flat crystals at all. This is why there are apples and oranges. 
I've sold my 1200, T graph and 750.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

SUB300 would be my pick. Did this thread not have a poll, or did I miss it?


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are some pretty sweet looking pics, guys! Sounds like the 300 Anniversary wins?!

I agree, the 300 has wonderful charm, and yes, a sweet movement. I remember handling and photographing a vintage 300 US Divers Pro some years back, and it was truly gorgeous. I really contemplated grabbing a 300 Anniversary Sharkhunter for Christmas. What swayed me to my 1200T was the fact that the dimensions are the closest of all these Sub reissues to the vintage 300Ts, at least the Synchron era 300Ts.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

pepcr1 said:


> Here's my vote.
> 
> 
> Also own these two,


Love that Divingstar!!!!


----------



## snakwa (Feb 4, 2017)

I will prefer 1200T


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

My 1000T rides flatter than my 1200T but for your post I like the 1200T. Not digging the domed crystal


----------



## gogoboy0511 (Oct 30, 2013)

I like the 1200T.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

I prefer my 1200T. It's extremely comfortable, and although tall I don't mind that. What I don't particularly care for on the 300 50th is the extreme dome of the crystal--IMO it shrinks the dial too much. For what it's worth, that comes from photos only as I have not held the watch.

Push comes to shove, I'd be thrilled to own either. Such a close replica of that vintage piece, with the modern upgrades, would be something to wear with pride.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

I went with the 300 after much debate. Glad I did. Beautiful watch. But I don't think you can go wrong with either


----------

